# Food and Runny Poo's



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well this is what I have notice. If I feed canned food to Piper all day, her poo's get runnier and runnier through out the day. But if I feed her raw or kibble she has nice firm poo's. All the food I have is high quality foods and grain free. Or at least high quality ingredients. 

I don't make any of her food right now. It's all store bought, but from Petsmart, Petco and a local shop called Whole Earth Pet Supply. 

My cat on the other hand doesn't like raw, so I feed her canned and dry kibble. She does fine on it, with no issues. 

Trying to figure out what Piper likes and also what "her body" likes. So a little more expensive then I like right now... Plus I have some canned food I may not be able to feed to her.. 

By the way, it's not one company of canned. I have a few different companies all with the same result when it comes to canned food in general.
But raw and kibble she does well on.

Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sometimes too many changes or alterations in food can cause upset. Maybe her system doesn't like the three different types. Could you not just drop the canned? If kibble and raw works for her then maybe go with that?


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I stick to raw and kibble now. So no canned food anymore. She can have different raw foods with out any problems.


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

We have found the same with Ted, he seems to have a delicate tummy, giving him too many treats or bits from the table seem to upset him, so we now stick to one kind of treat, his main food and only very rarely something from the table! He is still having pineapple in with his main food, but that is for a different reason 
After having a Basset for 12 years who could eat anything and the strongest stomach going, it's very odd having one who has a delicate one!!!
Good luck and i hope it's all working out ok?
Marie


----------

